# almost a nollie 5 :P



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Niice!

Not sure about other countries, but here in Japan there is almost always one of these "masters of ground" spinning around on the slopes. Saw a guy do a flat ground 720 or something ridiculous the other day - was making me dizzy just watching him i swear he must have had some crazy rocker action going on. Love it!


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

japanes masters of ground inspired me 
they are extreme flat trickers!!


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

fails & another 540


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

You made a thread specifically for that video ten days ago -__- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/80922-tricking-italy.html


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

sorry, mistake


----------

